# My New Girls (picture heavy)



## Aussie_Dog (Dec 1, 2010)

These four are my first girls (and not my last, I'm sure). They've been here for 2 1/2 weeks, and I jumped the gun a little bit and moved them into their permanent housing tonight (a 20gal). We'll see if I made a mistake being impulsive. They're nothing fancy, just pets, but they're all cool in their own ways (longhaired, or black as ink, or stereotypically plain, or tiny tomboylike)

Anyway, here are some pics from the last couple of weeks (ending with pics tonight).

Sleeping pile!









This is Katie, the one I'm most perplexed about color-wise. I want to say she's variagated (or however you spell it), but what do the experts think?

























This is Norma Jean. I figure she's a banded (or belted) chocolate longhair.
























(that particular night, the mice were freezing cold, which is why Norma Jean looks sick and sluggish: she was just shivering away, when normally at that point, she was nervous just about the smell of my hand. After a warm-up session with a heating pad and the TV, she went back to normal, including being frightened of me)

I'm not going to lie, Lucy's my favorite. She's just so BLACK and shiny, and it doesn't hurt that her belly and one side is marked just like an Orca whale (my favorite, also the only thing I can actually draw, lol). Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm calling her a broken black

























I think of Janet as the Matriarch, and I don't know why. She'll steal cheerios from the other girls, but they'll steal from her too. She just seems like she's in charge when she's sitting in one spot looking around, while the others are doing their carefree thing. Janet's an Agouti with a white tipped tail

























Some random pics:



























































































































There aren't too many of Katie, because she's still a bit nervous around me. The other three have grown more comfortable.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

they are very cute :love1 i love the "banded/belted" girl, i have a male just like her
Meet Pablo


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

lol, i love banded, i have 2 banded blacks with head spots, one is longhaired.
ure mice are lovely, an pablo's cute too. i particularly like the sepia shot of the agouti girl janet


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

They are all very cute meecies! =]


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Awww, how cute! And lovely pics.


----------



## mira_uk (Jan 7, 2011)

Aww, they are fantastically cute!
I love the fun poses they get themselves into


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

O! I love Katie!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

love the photo of Janet hanging off the side of the box, loos like she is trying to escape :lol:


----------

